# (W.I.P.) Marneus Calgar



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys and gals I thought id post this up to get your feed back on it.

The blue isnt Ultramarine blue its based on Enchanted blue, what are your thoughts are the highlights enough or is it fine? Im undecided.

Also the gold is copied from the current White Dwarf article about the Wolfguard with Lightning claws, I personally have trouble with gold but im really pleased with the way its turned out. Any thoughts?











Munky


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The blue is really light, reminds me of the older Ultramarine colours.
The face is amazing. +rep


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

this looks amazing mainly the gold really stands out against the blue personally the face could be every so slightly somoother though but over all awsome +plus repk:


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Really nice so far, face is really good. You've picked out the expression really well.

I kinda like the blue, i would say its highlighted enough.

Finish the rest first and then maybe you might need to pick out bits a little more.

+rep


Slappy


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going to say I'm not keen on the Blue - I much preferred the dark gold and regal blue of 4th Edition - the return to the lighter, IMHO removed them from the Grimdark I liked before, when they were semi-cool.

So before you put the highlights on, haha, it was already too highlighted!

However, it's nicely done, and looks excellent! I take it the face isn't finished - he looks like a beardless Ricky Tomlinson on Holiday - I could just imagine him with his trouser rolled up to his knees and a knotted hankie.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

keep the blue as is, its far better than the horrendous looking "grimdark" blue and gold we've seen of late, I love the face as well, and its nice to see some actual metallic metal around, too much horrendous NMM going around these days


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, Stella. Very Dark.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Yes, Stella. Very Dark.


yes it is darker than what they used to be, very well pointed out Vaz with an example picture, shame you had to use a picture of a model that makes me involuntarily vomit


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking good man. i personally like the lighter blue you've gone for and the face looks awesome +Rep for you! :good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yes it is darker than what they used to be, very well pointed out Vaz with an example picture, shame you had to use a picture of a model that makes me involuntarily vomit


You Need to get that seen to mate/help in general.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol now now children I don't want to have to give you a spank with my powerfist now do I !!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

i like the blue. And the gold. Looking forward to the rest.+rep


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!:biggrin:

I like the armour, better than the NMM Calgars I've seen around. Maybe it could've been a bit darker but there's mo going back, the blue is still ok.
+rep from me.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers guys I should have an update later tonight im working on his chest and legs at the moment.











As promised, not much more done just some blocking out with blue and some more gold

Munky


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Naughty double post but what the heck.
Ive done the base now, ive tried to paint a marble effect for the ruined floor whilst still having the shadow grey in there to match the other cityfight stuff ive done for the customer.










What are your thoughts?

Munky


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Base looks sick as hell! Looking good, can't wait to see more.


Slappy


----------



## o0bweekes0o (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree the new sicarius is a damned let down compared to the old edition...what a beast tht was with the lightning claws  dude your calgar is awesome....i think i also prefer the slightly brighter blue, highlighting is spot on. and your gold also looks awesome! what scheme are you using for it? i tend to start with shining, blend into burnished then blend tht to mithril silver, then use a chaos black wash....but i prefer the look of yours. your face is awesome. just needs a bit of work on the chest piece i think. work up highlighting your red..then wash it with a brown, and on your skull try this out. codex grey/kommando khaki base, kommando khaki leaving previous coat in recesses, kommando khaki/skull white 1st highlight, then a fine coat of skull white as final highlight. works wonders for me  +rep!


----------



## o0bweekes0o (Oct 7, 2009)

cancel that just read the rest of the post my apologies lol. awesome though dude


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The base looks good and the skin tones are well done. As for the rest we'll have to wait and see..., the blues still need work. Good stuff so far:victory:


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I definately prefer the darker blue but that has to do with bias due to my home football teams Royal Blue shirt... I do however think your brushwork is fantastic and the face gives it some real character.

+Rep mate - Great Work


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Again... your work improves a notch! This chap is looking the nuts, I think the blue is spot on... even more so when you've actually got the model in your hand! Gold is looking very good... being a tin bitz fan, I can't comment too much... but from looks alone it's good!

The base... does that come with the model or have you 'made' that? Especially with regards to the ultramarine 'U'!?


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Good. How do you do faces so well? +rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres a small update peeps, ive done most of the detail on his body now .
just the armour and cloak to go before i glue him to the base.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

really digging the light blue.
get some crest strips on those teeth.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol I was thinking they need some more white. I will probably revisit his face once im happy with the rest of him, its not quite there.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking great, I much prefer this to Joe Tomwazeski's Calgar, the NMM ruined it.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like that you did the laurels in gold. I'm always torn between doing them green or gold. 
This is one to watch.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive done the armour on the front now, and now its time for lunch.








Sorry about the dark picture guys.

Munky


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to say I really like the lighter than normal blue, I think over the last few years the trend has been to paint smurfs ever darker. Considering the colour ultramarine blue (not GW shade) is a lighter shade of blue,you've got it spot on. Great work.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's another update i got a lot of the detail finished and the armor started on his back and arms.
















C&C welcome
Munky


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Aw no one likes poor Marneus lol


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Munky said:


> Aw no one likes poor Marneus lol


He is looking fuken AWESOME. Keep it up :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

He really is fantastic. I like the bright blue and the striped cables that look like warning signs. I agree he needs some teeth work, but his face is on the whole, amazing. Terrific! 
Question: What colour is the base for the gold? Snakebite?

@Bishop 5: I'm appropriating 'fuken.' That's an awesome word.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I used the "recipe" from the current White Dwarf. The one with the Wolfguard with lightning claws.
It's base coat of shining gold + vermin brown, the highlighted with shining gold. The a wash or two of Ogryn flesh and a final highlight of burnished gold.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Marneus looks great, Munky. Only hope mine comes out looking as good. Pretty sure I can't do faces quite like you, though. A +rep to you in anticipation of a brilliant looking final product.

As to the 'what *specific* shade of blue' debate, I find it all a bit silly really. I'm tempted to knock up a duck egg blue ultras tac squad just to mess with people, but then I'm sure people would complain that it was too close to eu-de-nil to be proper duck-egg, anyway.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's the final update for you. he is almost done.
Just some tidyup and a few little details to sort out.
Whe he is done il post a proper pic in my Commisions thread, 1 more night should see him finished.

















Munky


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Turning out really good. I think your customer will be really pleased with him. Btw..., the blending on the cape is superbk:

Well done Munky:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

TBH I have really enjoyed this model, and its the best model ive done to date.
The thing iive found with commision painting is im able to do things I would never normally try on models Id never normally paint. All good really. /


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

munky! do you write painting tutorials?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome i just feel like the brass is too monotone.. maybe needs a sepia wash and some highlights with a 1:1 mix of mithril silver and brass.


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

That model is looking very good. From the start I saw you had some bumpy undercoat and it's markable on the face. The painting is great and I love how it turned out, I just recommend to do some stronger lights on face as it looks dark...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

In your experience what would you do to the mini to prepare it for painting? I tried steelwool and 1200 grade sandpaper on the mini.
What do you undercoat with? I prefer White undercoat myself.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Munky, this is a fine piece of work. I cannot give advice because i honestly don't know how to make it better.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks dude, If there is something you maybe dont quite like tell me that id much rather have my faults written about than my sucess.
That way I can try harder next time!:wink:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

> If there is something you maybe dont quite like tell me that id much rather have my faults written about than my sucess.


Sorry to disapoint you, but I cant find much dont like.
The olny thing I can think of to add is a bit of detail or trim on the cape, especially the white on the inside.

Great work, you almost made me like ultramarines.


----------

